# div3r5ity's b13



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

im backkkkkkk lol


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*retiring*

oh the memories lol hahaha

http://www.nissanforums.com/member-rides/1186-div3r5itys-b13.html


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

looking good man!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

im done man been through 4 sentra's in my life. gonna try to sell it and get me a g37 convertible


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

that god that scoop is functional! Great car!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

of course its functional hahaha


----------

